# schnurstopper der nicht so schnell verrutscht



## nerfling (3. März 2004)

Tagchen,

brauche einen Tipp bezüglich schnurstopper die nicht verrutschen.


----------



## fuerst_sven (3. März 2004)

Ich benutze meist Fadenschnurstopper, die halten ohne die Schnur zu beschädigen.

sven


----------



## Franky (3. März 2004)

Moin nerfling,

hast Du Powergum (von Fox)??? Damit kann man prima Stopperknoten anbinden, die ziemlich straff sitzen!


----------



## fuerst_sven (3. März 2004)

Aber auf geflochtener Schnur hält das nicht so gut, jedenfals bei mir.

sven


----------



## nerfling (3. März 2004)

Die idee mit powergum ist einen test wert. mit fadenstopper habe ich öfters "durchrutscher".


----------



## fuerst_sven (3. März 2004)

Du musst den Fadenstopper nass machen bevor du ihn fest ziehst.

sven


----------



## muddyliz (3. März 2004)

Schiebe ein Stück Isolierung von Elektrokabeln auf die Schnur und mache in die Isolierung mitsamt der innenliegenden Schnur einen Knoten. Durch die Isolierung kannst du jederzeit den Knoten wieder öffnen.
Gruß muddyliz


----------



## Wedaufischer (3. März 2004)

Das mit dem Stückchen Kabelisolierung  ist schon ein guter Ansatzpunkt. Besser noch ist ein Stückcke Ventilgummischlauch.
Die Schnur, eine Schlaufe bildend, nochmals durch den Schlauch führen. Das hält bombenfest (auch bei geflochtener Schnur).

Einmal die Schnur normal durchführen und anschließend das untere Ende nochmal von oben nach unten. Wenn Zug/Druck darauf kommt, bildet sich ein  nur sehr schwer verschiebbarer "Knoten".


----------



## fuerst_sven (3. März 2004)

Das mit dem Ventilgummi mache ich auch mal. Super Tipp!

sven


----------



## Truttafriend (4. März 2004)

sehr kleine Stopper, die selbst durch Matchrutenringe gleiten mach ich selber.

Ich binde immer zwei davon auf die Schnur.
Ein Stück Fliesenlegergummi (5cm) parallel zur Hauptschnur legen. Mit einem Bindfaden, 8er geflochtene etc. einen Knuten anlegen, als wenn du einen Haken anknoten möchtest. Vier Windungen sind perfekt. Feucht machen zuziehen und Faden/Gummi ganz kurz abschneiden. Die Stopper lassen sich gut dosiert verschieben und halten Jahre auf der Schnur.
Immer eine Indianerperle vor die Stopper ziehen.


----------



## JonasH (4. März 2004)

Hmm, also ich´kaufe immer, ich glaube sie heißen, Fadenstopper da sind immer 10 Stück auf so nem Röhrchen, Durch das Röhrchen schiebt man denn die Schnur, schiebt einen Stopper auf die Schnur und Zieht den Stopper fest! dann setze ich ein kleine Durchsichtioge Perle vor den stopper, dann kommt die Pose und noch so eine Perle!


----------



## ShogunZ (13. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen!!!
Ich hab auch gute Erfahrungen mit den schwarzen Schnurstoppern von Balzer gemacht.
Egal ob multi- oder monofile Schnur, dieser Stopper hält was er verspricht.Kann ich echt nur empfehlen.
Geht es dann an feineres Gerät, müssen meistens Fadenschnurstopper her.


----------

